

New Compute-Optimized EC2 Instances - dedene
http://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-c4-instances/

======
tcas
Interesting they got a custom processor revision for them that isn't on
Intel's ARK: Xeon E5-2666 v3

I wonder what volumes Amazon buys in order to get Intel to make a custom part
number for them. Do they design their own servers?

~~~
pzb
Yes.
[https://twitter.com/bernardgolden/status/532700076494184448](https://twitter.com/bernardgolden/status/532700076494184448)
has a picture of slide from re:Invent where we talk about custom servers and
storage. The whole slide deck should be online in a few days.

------
wmf
It's interesting that Amazon is putting almost no RAM in their servers. I find
that 16GB/core maximizes GB/$ but they're using 4GB/core.

~~~
astrodust
These are _compute_ -optimized. They have others with more memory if that's
your requirement.

Their current memory-optimized models go up to 244GB.

------
api
I'd really like to see a more a-la-carte option. For example: I have an app
that might in the future require a _lot_ of network, a decent but not terribly
huge amount of CPU, but very little memory or storage. I'd like to be able to
provision an instance with, say, 512MB RAM, 2GB disk, 10 gigabit Ethernet, and
CPU optimized for single-threaded performance with only 2-4 cores. Amazon and
most other large cloud providers seem to assume that demand for everything
increases together, which doesn't apply to every work load.

~~~
joshdev
That's where I think containers come in handy. Assuming you have other
services you are managing you can pack them into instances running your main
workload. [https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/cloud-container-
management/](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/cloud-container-management/)
will likely make that very easy to manage, assuming you are willing to go all
in with Amazon.

------
notastartup
60gb of ram...

